# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Светофильтры PL ND-2 ND-4 58mm и 62mm

## billyphoto

Нейтрально-серые фильтры фирмы  Spiralite и Telesar производство - Япония.
Посадочная резьба 62мм,кратность 2х и 4х.В отличном состоянии.

Spiralite ND 4x (с просветлением) 62mm - 600грн.
Telesar ND 2x 62mm - 450грн.

тел: 067-256-29-23

----------

